# New to the area...



## Nome (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello All,

I'm a transplant angler from the White Mountains of NH. New to the Mid-West and to the waters of the mid-west. I'm missing my fishing family back East and wish to get together with anyone in my area to fish. I find it funny when someone stops me and says: You know their is no trout in that water... I reply that's just fine I fish for anything that swims. They shake their head and tell me I need to find the trout waters to catch things on the fly. 

I just simply enjoy fishing and fishing with others. I'm not a trout snob nor do I think fly fishing is a religion all should convert to. To each their own. I've been enjoying the steelhead and Atlantic's on the St Marys Rapids, but what I really want to hunt is warm water fish: bass, musky, Norterns, Gar or anything I normally never had the chance to fish for. I only just starting to discover my local waters. I know this is the trout section, but this is the only section that's specific to the EUP.

I'd be happy to trade fishing trips on the Rapids or flies - I tie and can make just about any kind of fly for trolling or other.

Tight Lines, Nome


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Welcome There's a lot of places you can fish for Northerns in the EUP, smallmouth bass are pretty common too. I have a lot of family in the Soo but don't live there. I know they catch them(northerns and smallmouth) pretty often but don't really no specific spots that I can post here. Almost all the lakes hold them in some number. 
The Rapids are a spectacular place to fish, you're lucky to be so close to it


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

well if you ever wanna hit the river let me know i fish it all the time, you name it we fish it. walleys our big ticket, but we go after pike and bass and perch too.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome. Very cool St Mary's pics


----------



## danielwebster (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to the area. Similar to you I recently moved from my native MI to NY state. I have started surf fishing Cape Cod and Long Island, as well as, fly fish the Catskills, but I miss being home.

If you want warm water species in the UP, I recommend the Hiawatha National Forest area. If you look on a map you will notice several lakes in the area. The roads are good for driving on and there are some good maps available.

You will need a boat/kayak/canoe though. Some of the lakes fish real well and are only accessible from shore or a canoe. However, late summer can be tough on some of these lakes. May and June can be great.


----------



## Nome (Mar 16, 2011)

dinoday said:


> Welcome There's a lot of places you can fish for Northerns in the EUP, smallmouth bass are pretty common too. I have a lot of family in the Soo but don't live there. I know they catch them(northerns and smallmouth) pretty often but don't really no specific spots that I can post here. Almost all the lakes hold them in some number.
> The Rapids are a spectacular place to fish, you're lucky to be so close to it


Thanks D, Yes the rapids are stunning and all my fishing buddies back East are super jealous as we used to have to hike it for 9 hours to reach steelhead waters. Also the Atlantic's are a healthy really obtainable fish here unlike out east where it's a weak and withered fish unless it's been recently dumped by the stocking truck which is dead boring to fish for.


----------



## Nome (Mar 16, 2011)

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> well if you ever wanna hit the river let me know i fish it all the time, you name it we fish it. walleys our big ticket, but we go after pike and bass and perch too.


PM sent


----------



## Nome (Mar 16, 2011)

itchn2fish said:


> Welcome. Very cool St Mary's pics


Thanks, I love your avatar!!!


----------



## Nome (Mar 16, 2011)

danielwebster said:


> Welcome to the area. Similar to you I recently moved from my native MI to NY state. I have started surf fishing Cape Cod and Long Island, as well as, fly fish the Catskills, but I miss being home.
> 
> If you want warm water species in the UP, I recommend the Hiawatha National Forest area. If you look on a map you will notice several lakes in the area. The roads are good for driving on and there are some good maps available.
> 
> You will need a boat/kayak/canoe though. Some of the lakes fish real well and are only accessible from shore or a canoe. However, late summer can be tough on some of these lakes. May and June can be great.


Thanks for the heads up on the HNF...

Try your hand at fly fishing for stripers and blues once you feel comfortable with casting... it's a blast! Montauk Island NY is the holy grail of striper fishing. You can land some serious pigs in that area come fall when the run is on. 

I feel the salt water fishing I've done has given me more insight to great lakes fishing than any other kind of fishing, the patterns are similar, the only difference is the water is salty and you have to pay attention to tides.

I have a kayak and a drift boat (thought it does not do me much good here in the slow waters of the EUP). I'm seriously looking to get a small hp for the boat to help out with the slow waters. 

I did take the boat out to a local lake that was supose to have northerns in it and I rowed all over the the dang place - no bumps, no rises not much movement at all... 

so my thoughts now are I'd rather get skunked with company so the day won't feel like a total loss :lol:


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Head down to Cedarville for Northerns. There are tons of them. PM if you want more info!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

MDH said:


> Head down to Cedarville for Northerns. There are tons of them.


ill second that


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

welcome to the EUP Nome... while i live in So Mich, i am very fortunate to stay in Brimley for most of the summer (yea)... at home in the burg as i type this, will be headed north on Sunday or Monday...you can PM if you care...maybe i can help out...like FDH i too chase walleyes on the St Marys all the time...RFHT bill Ps. hey FDH pm me sometime, maybe we can get together.


----------



## Nome (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you all so much for all your help... and PM's with invites and intel. I will be replying to you all shortly. I hope to wet a line soon. I'm going over the bridge to Soo ON for the Speydays this weekend that's being held on the St Mary's Rapids. BBQ and demo of equipment. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Nome,

I have a place in near Munising which is probably a bit of a drive for you. However, my place is in the heart of the western Hiawatha. There are at least 100 lakes with warmwater species within about 10 miles. 

I haven't tried them yet for pike but I plan to. There's a lot of pike, walleye, and bass nearby.

I'll be up in a couple of weeks for several days. Shoot me a PM if you're interested! Would love to hit the rapids with you someday!


----------



## Nome (Mar 16, 2011)

Jfish said:


> Nome,
> 
> I have a place in near Munising which is probably a bit of a drive for you. However, my place is in the heart of the western Hiawatha. There are at least 100 lakes with warmwater species within about 10 miles.
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed this... live got busy for a bit... will PM you!


----------

